# algae and tank balance



## ndcnick (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a 120 gallon tank, lots of plants that range from crypts to hairgrass.. have probably 60 fish that range from roseline sharks to angels 

I run RO watter with RO right added at 7.0 PH, 

here is the issue, I am running co2 5 bubble per sec with an atomic CO2 defusser and 4XT5HO 54w bulbs at 8 hours a day, I am not using any ferts, i do have plant substrate "cant remember name but was not cheap" 

Plants are not growing... they are green and pretty but just not getting any bigger and now I have allot of green algae on the glas, am I running to much light, not enough light, too much CO2, not enough CO2??? 

the hardest thing to find so far in the planted tank forums is help finding the balance in the aquarium I know its allot of trial and error but I am starting to get frustrated and dont want to give up


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to our world.

Balance is not a hip thing to talk about. To me that is why we constantly have problems. At least 14 years after Takashi Amano propelled this hobby into another level we still have no advice to give when it comes to starting and keeping a planted tank clean.

On virtually every forum you will find two stickies about fertilizing - EI and PPS. These fertilization approaches are the only resemblance of some kind of order in the world of aquascaping. That's why most people never pay attention that these are not methods to run a planted tank and use them as the main way to run the tank. I am very surprised that you have not loaded your water with chemicals in expectation of the fulfillment of all of your dreams like most people do. Sarcasm or not if anything that was written as a guide to running planted tank actually worked no one would have any problems. But we are as ridden with problems as we were 15 years ago.

The bottom line from all this is simple: Common sense. You with your lean water column are way ahead than most enthusiasts as far as mindset is concerned. But you yourself need to work out the details. It goes more or less like this: If your plants are ok with a lean water column but do not really grow and if you are starting to get algae then you got to change something. Ask yourself the question if that change must be big or not so big. What makes more sense? What would be the first steps toward improving the tank? I'd start with the basics - filtration, light, CO2. Only after that you should be playing with fertilizers.

Good luck.


----------



## ndcnick (Mar 29, 2014)

niko said:


> Welcome to our world.
> 
> Balance is not a hip thing to talk about. To me that is why we constantly have problems. At least 14 years after Takashi Amano propelled this hobby into another level we still have no advice to give when it comes to starting and keeping a planted tank clean.
> 
> ...


my number one priority is the fish thats why I am scared of fertilizer, sounds funny for a planted tank but I want the fish to have a fair chance of survival

I do a 25 gallon water changes every other week

I forgot to mention that I have two hang on back filters,

I feel that I dont have enough light with using CO2, my wifes tank is a 26 gallon bow front low tech and her plants are beautiful and grow like crazy.. I have the same substrate and most of the same plants but she has 2 54watt T5HO and a current USA satellite plus LED, I did run my lights longer but ended up with BHA, backed timer off on lights and it went away in just a few days but not the green algae.. I am not wanting OMG growth I just want healthy plants and clean tank


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plants do not grow well without fertilizer if at all. If anyone manages to grow plants that look good, then the fertilizers are coming from either the water supply or from over feeding which causes a lot of fish waste in addition to what is not eaten that works its way into the substrate. As this food and waste breaks down, it first converts to ammonia, then nitrite and finally nitrate.
How long has this tank been set up? If you give us all the details of both tanks, we can then offer some changes. Try to find out what kind of substrate you have; because those who use the same may be in a better position to advise you. Water changes are recommended at 50% per week depending on whose advise you follow. There are some methods that advise no water changes. However, I do not follow that kind of advise. 
One thing is certain; Plants need light, CO2 and fertilizer to grow.


----------



## ndcnick (Mar 29, 2014)

rjordan393 said:


> Plants do not grow well without fertilizer if at all. If anyone manages to grow plants that look good, then the fertilizers are coming from either the water supply or from over feeding which causes a lot of fish waste in addition to what is not eaten that works its way into the substrate. As this food and waste breaks down, it first converts to ammonia, then nitrite and finally nitrate.
> How long has this tank been set up? If you give us all the details of both tanks, we can then offer some changes. Try to find out what kind of substrate you have; because those who use the same may be in a better position to advise you. Water changes are recommended at 50% per week depending on whose advise you follow. There are some methods that advise no water changes. However, I do not follow that kind of advise.
> One thing is certain; Plants need light, CO2 and fertilizer to grow.


its eco complete


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Eco Complete does not have enough nutrients to sustain plants in a high light planted aquarium. Your plants are not growing because they are starving. You needn't load your water column with nutrients to test this. 

Get yourself some dry fertilizers or store bought if you prefer and try dosing only 1 ppm of nitrate / day. Start there and see if it makes a difference and slowly work your way up until plants grow well and nutrient levels don't get out of control. 

Can we see a picture of your tank? You may need to add more plants too. A lot of folks don't start with enough plants in high light tanks.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with AaronT.
But I would recommend going with dosing 10 ppm NO3, 1 ppm PO4 and 0.3 ppm Fe after a water change and then test the water before the next water change to see what the uptake is. So you will need test kits. You also need to dose Trace Elements. CSM+B is a trace element mix that contains FE. 
Here is what you need to feed your plants:
KNO3 - Potassium nitrate.
KH2PO4 -Potassium phosphate.
CSM+B -Trace elements.

Now its your choice, you can buy dry fertilizers and dose it by using an online calculator or create your own liquid fertilizers; which ever is easier for you. There is a calculator at the top of this page called "Fertilator" or you can use http://calc.petalphile.com
Dry Fertilizers can be purchased at www.aquariumfertilizer.com 
Or you can purchase liquid fertilizers locally already prepared but are more expensive.

I have the same substrate and a 75 gallon lightly planted tank with 26 small fish.
My water is from the tap but is pretreated with "Prime" and "Activated Carbon" in advance of a water change of 62% every 2 weeks. The water is also treated to adjust its pH just before the change and I add a little bit of magnesium to it too. My tapwater contains enough calcium. You might want to check the specifications on the RO to see just what and how much it removes.
Hobbies can be expensive as you can see.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

rjordan's approach is a good one. 

I suggested my more conservative approach given your fears of harming your fauna. In reality though, the approach outlined by rjordan is still quite conservative.


----------

